# US West Coast Driving Age



## popsprocket (Jul 21, 2013)

I have a highschool aged guy with a motorbike inherited from his father, but I want to know if he just has it or if he would actually be allowed to ride it.

He's a senior, which I guess makes him (turning) 18 by the American school system, but could use some clarification on that too.

The state is non-specific, but I was picturing the story set on the west coast...


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 21, 2013)

Well generally the driving age across the U.S. is 16 and up.  Motorbikes are different than cars though.  It takes a motorcycle license instead of just a regular driver's license.  There are also varying laws depending on the C.C. (Cubic Centimeters of the engine).


----------



## popsprocket (Jul 21, 2013)

As I feared. Google is giving up driving ages easily, but not so much for riding motorbikes.

Since the location is terribly non-specific I might just use my authorial powers to let him ride.


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 21, 2013)

Back in the day, when I grew up in the late 80's to early 90's they used to allow kids to ride mopeds/motorbikes on the road at age 14 if the motor was 50cc or smaller.  That was a long time ago though.


----------



## Kehawin (Jul 21, 2013)

Here's the government info site for California motorcycle laws:  California Motorcycle License - Handbooks, Requirements at DMV.org: The DMV Made Simple

And as for his age, seniors are usually 17 or 18 depending on when their birthday is.  Each state is different.  I grew up in California, and have a September birthday, with many friends with October birthdays.  I started school just before my 5th birthday, and graduated 3 months before turning 18 - which means I was 17 for my entire senior year.  I think the cut off birthday date is December - which means that if a person's birthday is during December, January etc. They would turn 18 during their senior year.   (Other states have earlier cut off dates, so if you don't want to use California then you may need to look up their kindergarten entry birthdate requirements).

Hope that helps.


----------



## popsprocket (Jul 22, 2013)

Well that's about all that's required. Guess it should have occurred to me to pick a state and check their website.

Looks like he could be riding before his 17th birthday, so that works out well.

Thanks!


----------



## Shadoe (Jul 22, 2013)

Google [STATE] "department of motor vehicles"

Depending on which state you've set your story. That should tell you all you need to know.


----------

